# ERCP/Sphincterotomy+Sphincteroplasty



## bridgettemartin (Oct 23, 2012)

I am trying to determine if the same site rule applies here.  I have a Dr that during ERCP for CBD stone removal, performs a sphincterotomy followed by a sphincteroplasty (rather than extending the sphincterotomy).  Does the same site rule apply here?  Can I only bill for one?
In one particular note, he performs a sphincterotomy.  He then states there was still some "tapering" of the distal duct near the ampulla, so he dilates the sphincter with a balloon.  He then goes on to do a stone removal and place a stent.  Any thoughts?


----------

